# Redcell Vitamins



## Avion

Does anyone use Redcell vitamins and if so, how much do you mix in their water? How much per gallon?

George


----------



## Skyeking

According to Foy's it is 1 tablespoon per gallon.


----------



## Avion

How often is it used? And is it used for any special reason? Once a week, every day? 
George


----------



## Skyeking

I use it once in a while, some people use it once a week.


----------



## Lovebirds

From Globals.

*A Vitamin-Iron-Mineral supplement for homes but widely used by pigeon fanciers. It has all the vitamins a pigeon needs, and does not get form his regular diet. Use 1 Teaspoon for 1/2 gallon of water, twice a week.*
(I didn't spell it wrong. Global did) 
From Foy's

*Vitamins, iron, mineral combination in liquid form to be added to the drinking water. All the nutrition your birds need. 1 tablespoon to a gallon of drinking water*

These are the only two companies that tell you how much to mix. And according to my measurements (that I just did in my kitchen) there is three teaspoons in one tablespoon so someone's got their directions on mixing wrong......... 
When a local fancier gave me a small container of Red Cell 6 years ago, he told me 1 teaspoon per gallon and that's what I've always done. Hadn't killed any birds yet.........maybe it's not enough? How do you tell?  
I guess someone could call Foy's and Globals and ask them and see if you STILL get two different measurements...........


----------



## Avion

Thanks Renee. Someone gave me an unopened gallon jug they had for their ponys and did not use it. They purchased it two weeks ago and have since then gotten rid of the ponys. I will try it and see how it does.

George


----------



## Avion

Never underestimate a good cook. According to the liquid measures tables, one teaspoon is 4.929 milliliters. One tablespoon is 14.79 milliliters or THREE teaspoons. Renee, you are a genious. Call Foys.


George


----------



## Lovebirds

Avion said:


> Never underestimate a good cook. According to the liquid measures tables, one teaspoon is 4.929 milliliters. One tablespoon is 14.79 milliliters or THREE teaspoons. Renee, you are a genious. Call Foys.
> 
> 
> George


No, I'm no genious and FOR SURE WITHOUT A DOUBT not a good cook.  I just took a teaspoon measuring spoon and dumped three of them into a tablespoon measuring spoon........that's how figured out how many it took.  
I've just never questioned how much I was mixing because the man who told me had pigeons for years and years......and when I tried it and nothing "bad" happened, I just figured he was right.  
I expect if you call Foys and say "Globals says to mix such and such amount", they'll tell you Globals' is wrong and vice versa.
Pigeons folks.......we're a crazy bunch, that's for sure.


----------



## Skyeking

Lovebirds said:


> Pigeons folks.......we're a crazy bunch, that's for sure.



Yep...  ....


----------



## george simon

*HI GEORGE, I use it once a week, its good stuff that the birds can use. * GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds

george simon said:


> *HI GEORGE, I use it once a week, its good stuff that the birds can use. * GEORGE


How do YOU mix it?


----------



## george simon

*HI RENEE, I mix 1 teaspoon per gal, and once in a great while 2 tea spoons..............I WILL BE USING BOLD TYPE BECAUSE IT IS EASIER ON MY OLD EYES * .GEORGE


----------



## Happy

Hi All, Just remember that Horse Red Cell that we use for the Pigeons should be Refrigerated after opening....... Good Stuff & used by me & many for decades...... Happy


----------



## Lovebirds

Happy said:


> Hi All, Just remember that Horse Red Cell that we use for the Pigeons should be Refrigerated after opening....... Good Stuff & used by me & many for decades...... Happy


That is true Happy. Also, I've mentioned this before, and maybe it's necessary, maybe not.........but in the hotter months of the year, when I give Red Cell, I only leave it out for 1/2 a day. Around noon or so, I go out, empty all water jugs and refill with clear clean water. I worry about it spoiling in the heat so I don't leave it out for them all day. By noon, if you've fed your birds, they've had a good drink of it, maybe two.
Therefore, when I give red cell, I don't fix near as much water as I would if it was for the whole day. No sense in pooring a bunch of it down the drain.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof

I have read the label on Red Cell and I can not find where it says to refrigerate after opening. I have been using it for 5 months and use 1 tsp per 1/2 gallon of water. But I surely do not want to use spoiled Red Cell. Can someone please tell me why to refrigerate? And why doesn't it say it on the label? 

Bill


----------



## pdpbison

1st Landing Lof said:


> I have read the label on Red Cell and I can not find where it says to refrigerate after opening. I have been using it for 5 months and use 1 tsp per 1/2 gallon of water. But I surely do not want to use spoiled Red Cell. Can someone please tell me why to refrigerate? And why doesn't it say it on the label?
> 
> Bill




Any Solution already mixed, for any sort of Vitamins, should be used that day, or used up by next day at longest, or that could 'spoil' since it would be nutritive to airborne Yeasts and Bacteria.


Any dry Vitamin powders should be kept so as little air as possible can get to them, and, refrigerating would be ideal since the powder would deteroirate on absorbing Oxygen, and or by Heat or Light getting to it...this just generally applies to anything of this sort.


Phil
l v


----------



## 1st Landing Lof

Happy said:


> Hi All, Just remember that Horse Red Cell that we use for the Pigeons should be Refrigerated after opening....... Good Stuff & used by me & many for decades...... Happy


pdpbison 

I know after you mix it, but they are saying after opening. It doesn't say refrigerate after opening. I was wondering if soneone read something that I haven't seen about using Red Cell. 

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds

The only "good" reason I can give you for keeping it in the fridge, is because that's what I was told and I figure it can't hurt. Now having said that.........it does make you wonder about people who have horses and use this stuff. Do they have a fridge in the horse barn? Do the keep it in the fridge in the house? Where do THEY keep it? I don't know actually............I've got a small fridge in my loft and that's where I keep mine. Whether it actually NEEDS to be kept there........I honestly can't tell you. I just do.


----------



## spirit wings

I think when you use it for horses it goes alot quicker because you use alot more, but if you use only a small amount the hole jug will last a loooong time, that is why it may be good to put it in the fridge, the b vitamin also gets less potent in sunlight, but I think the jug is solid so no sun can get to it.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof

*Lovebird*



Lovebirds said:


> The only "good" reason I can give you for keeping it in the fridge, is because that's what I was told and I figure it can't hurt. Now having said that.........it does make you wonder about people who have horses and use this stuff. Do they have a fridge in the horse barn? Do the keep it in the fridge in the house? Where do THEY keep it? I don't know actually............I've got a small fridge in my loft and that's where I keep mine. Whether it actually NEEDS to be kept there........I honestly can't tell you. I just do.


Gotcha, just thought I was doing something wrong that would hurt my birds. Actually I mix it 50/50 with water and then feed it with a 1 tsp eye dropper right into there 2 qt. waterer. I found if you mix it with water first it will mix more easier when I shoot it into the water with the eye dropper. That stuff hangs together and when used straight it doesn't want to mix in well. 

Bill


----------



## Lovebirds

1st Landing Lof said:


> Gotcha, just thought I was doing something wrong that would hurt my birds. Actually I mix it 50/50 with water and then feed it with a 1 tsp eye dropper right into there 2 qt. waterer. I found if you mix it with water first it will mix more easier when I shoot it into the water with the eye dropper. That stuff hangs together and when used straight it doesn't want to mix in well.
> 
> Bill


If yours isn't mixing well, I would make sure that it's NOT spoiled or something. Mine mixes just fine. Put 1/2 teaspoon in a half gallon milk jug, shake a couple of times, and it's mixed. No problems. "hanging together" doesn't sound quite right to me.


----------



## 1st Landing Lof

*Lovebird*



Lovebirds said:


> If yours isn't mixing well, I would make sure that it's NOT spoiled or something. Mine mixes just fine. Put 1/2 teaspoon in a half gallon milk jug, shake a couple of times, and it's mixed. No problems. "hanging together" doesn't sound quite right to me.


 Mine also mixes if you put it into a gallon jug and shake it, but if you mix it first you don't have to shake it. It blends in and mixes with out picking up the water container.


----------



## Lovebirds

1st Landing Lof said:


> Mine also mixes if you put it into a gallon jug and shake it, but if you mix it first you don't have to shake it. It blends in and mixes with out picking up the water container.


OK. Got cha.


----------



## billymac

_Bill,
I have used Red Cell for over 20 years, Mixing one tablespoon per gallon. I have never refrigerated it..(kept at room temp) I used it raising English Bugerigars and Lady gouldian finches as well..._


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I don't think it's _necessary_ to refridgerate it after opening (or it'd probably say so on the bottle), but I think just about any supplements like that _should_ be to get the best results out of them for a longer period of time. I've heard before to use a tablespoon per gallon. So I guess that extra teaspoon won't hurt the birds or people wouldn't mix it like that.


----------



## spirit wings

I would look at the exp date and us it with in that time frame...I have only seen it in gallon jugs and that will last "forever"..so I would check it.


----------



## orock

I know this is a old thread, is it okay to give redcell to breeders and peeps. Also can you you mix with feed and how much.


----------



## spirit wings

orock said:


> I know this is a old thread, is it okay to give redcell to breeders and peeps. Also can you you mix with feed and how much.


yes, in fact it is can be a good thing.. you just do not want to over dose this stuff, I have seen some mix it with feed..it is messy though and stains the feeders.. but it was like a tablespoon per 5lbs of feed or something like that.. try looking it up on youtube there was a guy on there showing how to mix it with feed... I always use it with the water because of the stickyness of it, it was just easy for me to use it with h20... I used a tablespoon per gallon mixed well only twice a week.


----------



## orock

spirit wings said:


> yes, in fact it is can be a good thing.. you just do not want to over dose this stuff, I have seen some mix it with feed..it is messy though and stains the feeders.. but it was like a tablespoon per 5lbs of feed or something like that.. try looking it up on youtube there was a guy on there showing how to mix it with feed... I always use it with the water because of the stickyness of it, it was just easy for me to use it with h20... I used a tablespoon per gallon mixed well only twice a week.


Thanks, I was thinking of giving it to the breeders once a week.


----------



## Doves1111

Make sure you shake the jug of Red Cell up very good each time before you pour out the measurement you need. The liquid separates in the jug and if you don't shake it up well each time...it gets really thick towards the end. I'm always yelling at my husband because he forgets to shake it up when he give it to our horses...LOL! 
I give it to my doves and zebra finches (2 teaspoons per gal.) twice a week in their water...and my horses get a 1/4 cup in their grain daily. Been doing this for 25 years or so. 

Dawn


----------



## orock

Thanks Dawn, Now you sound like my wife.LoL


----------



## spirit wings

here is the vid of how Dr, lamberton mixes his.. I think it is a mess..but he seems to know what he is doing.. so here it is.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqUOvAKxLo&list=UUb__iUZFMV3FF-_K580aNvw&index=4&feature=plpp_video


----------



## orock

spirit wings said:


> here is the vid of how Dr, lamberton mixes his.. I think it is a mess..but he seems to know what he is doing.. so here it is.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrqUOvAKxLo&list=UUb__iUZFMV3FF-_K580aNvw&index=4&feature=plpp_video


Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Ikon

up to how long it's safe for the pigeon to drink the water with redcell before you replace their drinking water? 24hrs or more?


----------



## Cgosch

I have been using it for over a year now. Mixing one tablespoon per gallon twice a week. It has never been in a fridge.


----------



## Gnuretiree

Ikon said:


> up to how long it's safe for the pigeon to drink the water with redcell before you replace their drinking water? 24hrs or more?


I think it is always best to give fresh water at least once a day.


----------



## Ikon

i mean, if you serve 1 gallon of water with red cell for 10 pigeons, will you leave it until it's empty even if they'll consume it all for 4 days or more, before you replenish it with clear/fresh water? or you let the birds drink up to a certain period only ( a day or two) and throw what's left and replace it with fresh water without red cell?

if you'll serve them water with red cell mix at the same time another container with water only, they would not drink the water with red cell and prefer to drink the plain water only.


----------



## Cgosch

They will drink it. Mix a half gallon mix a quart. Fiqure it out. Yes they need fresh water at least once a day, I change it twice a day.


----------



## Pollo70

Ya, about 2 days is good enough most the time the 1 gal.container is almost gone I have 18 birds in one section and they consume most of it before I replace it with fresh water I also add it in the feed that way none of it is wasted


----------

